
Show HN: Byte – the game. How quickly can you translate 8-bit binary in 30s? - jaredhalpert
http://ghostsnstuff.github.io/byte/
======
jsnider3
I'm trying to look at this in Firefox 17.0.9 and am not seeing anything.

